# bad windows



## rspainting (Nov 18, 2007)

I have some windows that are giving me alot of trouble. I painted them when the home was new and one more time since. They are wood windows and the just do not want to hold primer or paint. I have cleaned them, sanded, and even prayed but the paint and primer lets go. I have used different products and still the same result. Oh the chaulk also doesnt want to hold either. Please Help I am at my wits end.

rspainting


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Interior? Ext? What did you paint with before?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Interior? Ext? What did you paint with before?


Also, products used, what was the weather/temp when first coated, prep done etc? Have you had your rep out to look at them?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

pics?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok fine, be that way...


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

rspainting said:


> I have some windows that are giving me alot of trouble. I painted them when the home was new and one more time since. They are wood windows and the just do not want to hold primer or paint. I have cleaned them, sanded, and even prayed :lol: but the paint and primer lets go. I have used different products and still the same result. Oh the chaulk also doesnt want to hold either. Please Help I am at my wits end.
> 
> rspainting


Nice.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Scrape them back, sandpaper, then brush a coat of Penetrol straight from the can. That will penetrate the wood and make a good base for your primer coat.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Brian C said:


> Scrape them back, sandpaper, then brush a coat of Penetrol straight from the can. That will penetrate the wood and make a good base for your primer coat.


 
Really?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Im so over this thread but curious about it still.

What would cause previously painted windows fail soon after a new coat is put on? It could be many things but nothing comes to mind either. 

I hope the op comes back with detail.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Brian C said:


> Scrape them back, sandpaper, then brush a coat of Penetrol straight from the can. That will penetrate the wood and make a good base for your primer coat.


Interesting, never heard that tip before. 



TJ Paint said:


> Im so over this thread but curious about it still.
> 
> What would cause previously painted windows fail soon after a new coat is put on? It could be many things but nothing comes to mind either.
> 
> I hope the op comes back with detail.


Defective product or contaminate I reckon.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Im so over this thread but curious about it still.
> 
> What would cause previously painted windows fail soon after a new coat is put on? It could be many things but nothing comes to mind either.
> 
> I hope the op comes back with detail.


Irritating to see those threads where the OPer never responds to questions or ever acknowledges detailed and helpful responses with a simple hit of the thanks button.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

researchhound said:


> Irritating to see those threads where the OPer never responds to questions or ever acknowledges detailed and helpful responses with a simple hit of the thanks button.


It happens all the time but another thing to consider is that some people go longer in between log ins.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Really? [/QUOTE]

What's with the sarcasm here ? Penetrol can be applied straight from the can to absorb into the timber and provide an excellent key for the primer coat. I have been doing this for the last 34 years, sonny!


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

> What's with the sarcasm here ? Penetrol can be applied straight from the can to absorb into the timber and provide an excellent key for the primer coat. I have been doing this for the last 34 years, sonny!


I use boiled linseed oil.

Pat


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Wonder if this might be part of the problem -

"The wax coating found on new, freshly milled wood is most commonly referred to as mill glaze. This coating is brought out of the wood because of the heat caused by friction between the saw blade and the wood. If left on the surface of the wood, it is likely that wood finishes will flake and peel off prematurely. Mill glaze can be removed with specially formulated products."


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

And what are the specially formulated products ? Thats a new one on me !


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Brian C said:


> Really?


What's with the sarcasm here ? Penetrol can be applied straight from the can to absorb into the timber and provide an excellent key for the primer coat. I have been doing this for the last 34 years, sonny![/QUOTE]


It was not sarcasm, it was a valid question.I have never heard that and apparently I am not alone.

It is not wise to call you're elders "sonny"


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

researchhound said:


> Wonder if this might be part of the problem -
> 
> "The wax coating found on new, freshly milled wood is most commonly referred to as mill glaze. This coating is brought out of the wood because of the heat caused by friction between the saw blade and the wood. If left on the surface of the wood, it is likely that wood finishes will flake and peel off prematurely. Mill glaze can be removed with specially formulated products."


 That was my first thought. It could be a few things. Wood was wet, too cold, too hot, primer wasnt given proper drying time (if primer was even used first time around)


----------



## dpainterman (Jan 24, 2011)

I wonder if exterior moisture could be a factor. I"ve had one of the first houses I painted peal like crazy until it was vented properly. Too Many people living in to small of house.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I was going to mention the wax thing, but Dan beat me to it. I lost interest in this thread also, but decided to revisit it tonight.

and yes, penetrol can be a good bonding agent.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I also wish the OP would come back and tell us if this was ext ot int, as TJ asked.

Another question I had is if the wood was factory primed. And if factory primed, did the OP re-prime them? Sometimes the factory primer is too sh!tty and too old to properly allow just a finish coat to bond.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Brian C said:


> And what are the specially formulated products ? Thats a new one on me !


Believe just a plain stripping product will deal with it.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

rspainting said:


> I have some windows that are giving me alot of trouble. I painted them when the home was new and one more time since. They are wood windows and the just do not want to hold primer or paint. I have cleaned them, sanded, and even prayed but the paint and primer lets go. I have used different products and still the same result. Oh the chaulk also doesnt want to hold either. Please Help I am at my wits end.
> 
> rspainting


Hellooo? hellooo...hellooo...hellooo...hellooo......?


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

rspainting said:


> I have some windows that are giving me alot of trouble. I painted them when the home was new and one more time since. They are wood windows and the just do not want to hold primer or paint. I have cleaned them, sanded, and even prayed but the paint and primer lets go. I have used different products and still the same result. Oh the chaulk also doesnt want to hold either. Please Help I am at my wits end.
> 
> rspainting


 
I wonder when the house was new.

Anyway, if these are exterior, I wondewr how he painted the windows in regard to the glazed areas. Carefully cut in or get some on the pane then go back and scrape off with a razor blade/scraper of some sort. If the latter, is it possible he broke the seal of paint and primer on the glaze and glass? 

Hmm, he didn't say where they were peeling either. Oh well.

Btw, I am not sure I get notifications for all the threads I may be subscribed to, and I do not check my mail everyday.

I recently found one I completely forgot about while searching for something else.

I think it may have something to do with changing providers.



> *chaulk* also doesnt want to hold either
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Chaulk?? Okay. Painting wet windows?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

So any new developments?


----------

